# He Is Just So Weird



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*White Dog loves him some Whiskey... He get it from his mama *








*Hims real tired*
























*Watching Felix the Cat with Brayden *









*So so special....in so many different ways...lol*


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Haha I Lovee seeing Kangol's action pics and then ones of him sitting like that he looks like a different puppy!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Loke-a-doke said:


> Haha I Lovee seeing Kangol's action pics and then ones of him sitting like that he looks like a different puppy!


LOL He has multiple personalities for sure....lol Thank you!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hes a funny mofo


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

*combs Mr. Mittens* Hims so purdy. XD lol
Kangol looked tired, that sofa shall now be known as "Kangol's sofa" LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Hes a funny mofo














BittersweetEmbrace said:


> *combs Mr. Mittens* Hims so purdy. XD lol
> Kangol looked tired, that sofa shall now be known as "Kangol's sofa" LOL


lol Mr Mittens has issues and he definitely needs a haircut. He doesn't like any bedroom or bathroom door to be closed so when they are he literally bangs on them with his paw until you open the door. Then he walks in looks around and circles back out. lol @ Kangol's sofa! Yes, that is his sofa! There is a huge hole and indention from his butt underneath the dog bed. Brats... all of them 







Thank you, Nisse!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Kangol is sooo moldy..lmao I swear you need to keep a mirror around to put at his face to make sure he's breathing.. I've seen the videos, he makes me want to poke him...lmao

Love love love the pictures!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Kangol is my wife's dream dog dog. She always says she wishes we could have a dog that will take naps with her, and just lay on the sofa.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww, awesome i LOVE me some white boy, he is the best!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> Kangol is sooo moldy..lmao I swear you need to keep a mirror around to put at his face to make sure he's breathing.. I've seen the videos, he makes me want to poke him...lmao
> 
> Love love love the pictures!!


lol I know I should have named him Gumby. White Dog for sure gets his sleep on. Thank goodness he snores like an 80-yr-old man for the most part but that mirror is a good idea! lmfao Thanks, Stacia!


Rudy4747 said:


> Kangol is my wife's dream dog dog. She always says she wishes we could have a dog that will take naps with her, and just lay on the sofa.


That would be Kangol! He will sleep anywhere. He sleeps the best sitting straight up with his head slightly tilted back and even has his eyes open; he snores loudest with his eyes open.


Aireal said:


> awww, awesome i LOVE me some white boy, he is the best!!!!


Kangol says, "







," Aireal!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Kangol says, "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i LOVE him to!!!! one day imma have to come up there and meet ya'll, i want to love on me some Kangol!!!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I love me some white dog.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I really think that this is a clear case of a pup taking on the personality of his owner LOL!! A couple of weirdos I tell ya jk Honestly, we gotta get K to lay off them drugs. I used to believe that K was just in a natural state of eternal bliss in these pics, but now I'm leaning towards the idea that he has a stash somewhere in the house and needs help LOL!!! Someone please check those cigars!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg I love me some Kangol, lol, hahah tell him to pass that cigar he's holding I know it has something good in it and he's a boy after my own heart with that Crown, greatpics


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I love me some white dog.










, Katie! Hims is real cute and little and handsome and sweet. 


Saint Francis said:


> I really think that this is a clear case of a pup taking on the personality of his owner LOL!! A couple of weirdos I tell ya jk Honestly, we gotta get K to lay off them drugs. I used to believe that K was just in a natural state of eternal bliss in these pics, but now I'm leaning towards the idea that he has a stash somewhere in the house and needs help LOL!!! Someone please check those cigars!!!!!










That is the second time in 24 hours I have heard dogs take after their owners regarding Kangol and me. I've been looking for his stash! 










apbtmom76 said:


> omg I love me some Kangol, lol, hahah tell him to pass that cigar he's holding I know it has something good in it and he's a boy after my own heart with that Crown, greatpics


Yupp all we drink is Crown and Coke around here. Kangol is hard as nails he said forget the Coke he'll just drink it straight.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo that is my drink, I always order a double Crown adn Coke when I go out, ((hugs)0 to you all


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL!! He is so photogenic!!! I love Kangol! Hey you have my CAT!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Girl, ^^^ gorgeous


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> LOL!! He is so photogenic!!! I love Kangol! Hey you have my CAT!!!











LOL yes, that totally looks like a gray version of Mr. Mittens. Would you like a black and white slightly neurotic one as well? lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> LOL yes, that totally looks like a gray version of Mr. Mittens. Would you like a black and white slightly neurotic one as well? lol


Lol! My bad.....did u say Mr. Mittens is black and white?? Either my eyes are playing tricks on me or my computer suxs lol! He looks blue gray to me on my computer :hammer: oops lol!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Lol! My bad.....did u say Mr. Mittens is black and white?? Either my eyes are playing tricks on me or my computer suxs lol! He looks blue gray to me on my computer :hammer: oops lol!


Well, he is going to be 13 this year and all his underneath hair is turning gray. It isn't as noticeable now but when he gets his haircut in the summer he is completely gray.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Kangol must be narcoleptic. LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Kangol must be narcoleptic. LOL


I think so. I've seen him sitting on his butt before relaxing, legs kicked out in front and then I see his eyes start to droop and he just falls over on his back and snores. I think sitting like that puts him in a trance or something.




























You see his eyes starting to droop








and bam he's gone lol


----------

